# Fatty Tumors



## Michelle L. (Feb 15, 2010)

My 5 Year old Lab has Fatty Tumors,I found a product that is supposed to shrink-heal them.It is called Nu Vet Plus.I was wondering if anyone has used this product?Any info would be appreciated!Thank you


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

It's got the word "Vet" in it... DONT use it!!! nah just kidding with you. i'm not familiar with it. hopefully someone else can help you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't use supplements with my dogs, so I don't have any personal experience with this one. 
I do know as far as supplements go, this is one of the more trusted brands. I don't think it's a cure all, as nothing is, but I'd trust it. 
I haven't ever heard of it helping with fatty tumors, and couldn't find anything about that on their website.


----------

